# how bout a w8 in my mk2?



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

anybody done this???


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: how bout a w8 in my mk2? (live2board87)*

Someone asked about this a while back. So one seems to have done it yet but someone did a Caddy Northstar V8 into a MK I. If a Northstar can fit in a MK I with some engineering, I don't see why a W8 would not fit a MK II if your pockets are deep enough...


----------

